# أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

شوف الكورال ده وقول رائيك​ 
:dance::dance::dance:​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEMQym1XRAY&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fnurul4%2Eblogspot%2Ecom%2F2007%2F07%2Fkids%2Dcold%2Dorchestra%2Ehtml​ 
*وشوف ده كمان*​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDyDq0KHCd8&mode=related&search=​ 

*وده كمان*​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDR3raMNBMA&mode=related&search=

*وكمان ده*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbzWjHV36lk&mode=related&search=​


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

مفيش حد قال رائية فى الكورال ده يعنى 

ده كميل جدا​


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يابت ياهناء ياقمر
وحشتينى


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

مرسى يا شرين ايه رائيك فى الولد الصغير اللى بيموت فى اول صف حكاية

احنا اخدنا بركة يا حبيبى​


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ميرسي ياقمورتى
الله يرحمه
كان عزيز علينا


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههه
سكرة بجد 
والولد ابو بلونة دا فظيع 
بجد الولد دا موهوب بالفطرة 
بس بجد موضوع سكر موت تسلم ايدكى يا نانا باشا


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> سكرة بجد
> والولد ابو بلونة دا فظيع
> بجد الولد دا موهوب بالفطرة
> بس بجد موضوع سكر موت تسلم ايدكى يا نانا باشا


 
اى خدعة يا لمض باشا

احنا اخدنا بركة مشاركتك​


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

بس خدى بالكى يا نانا يا ام اللمضة  انتى كدة عاملة تاخدى كل مشاركة بركة
وزى مانتى عارفة البركة بقيت قليلة فى كل حاجة دلوقتى 
فين ايام زمان كان كل حاجة فيها بركة 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ليه التشاؤم ده يا لمض بركة ربنا كتيره جدا لكل الناس بس انت اطلب البركة وهى تجيلك

برضه اخدنا بركة ههههههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههه
هاتى بركة يانانا
لحسن تحويشة العمر قربت تخلص
هههههههه


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

بركة كبيرة جدا لشرين حبيبة قلبى :yaka:

واحلى تحية ليكى وللمعازيم :yahoo:​


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ههههههههههههه
صح ما الكتاب المقدس بيقول اقرعو يفتح لكم اطلبو يوجد لكم 
يبقى كلام نانا باشا صح 
واى شى تطلبونه فى اسم يسوع المسيح يكون لكم


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههه
صح ميه الميه
اح الميه ساقعة اوى
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياهناء ياحبي


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

النقطة على المعلم هريدى هنا 
ههههههههههههههههههه
30:30::mus13::mus13::mus13:
عقبال عندكى يا ام فاروق 
الا صحيح دا فرح مين


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

شاطر يا لمض انك بتقرا فى الانجيل كتير 

بجد اخدنا بركة​


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ده فرح اخوك عكشو
على الوليه ام منكوشة
ربنا يعلقهم من شعرهم
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*




crazy_girl قال:


> ده فرح اخوك عكشو
> على الوليه ام منكوشة
> ربنا يعلقهم من شعرهم
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههه
طيب عقبال عندكى بقاة لم نشوفكى انتى كمان معلقة قصدى منورة الكوشة 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

امممممممممممممممممم
متستعجلش على اجله
متفكرنيش انا اللى هاقضي على الكثافة والسكانية
واجيب اجل الشباب
هههههههههههههههههه
وكله موته طبيعية


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

بالسكتة القلبية او منتحرين باذن الله مش صح 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ده فرح الست تحيات عقبالك يا واد يا لمض وانت كمان يا بنت يا شرين
:999:
استنوا ........... يعنى انا مليش نفس وله ايه 

وعقبالى يا رب

30:30:30:​


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههه
امين يارب انا الاول وبعد كدة نانا 
وفى الاخر شيرين عشان انا حاسس ان هى هتضرب جوزاها فى ليلة الفرح 
شوفتو انا ببذل نفسى ازاى على الاخرين 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههه
هتوتوا على الجواز يامجانين


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ايه ده يا ولد يا لمض انا الكبيرة هنا يبقى انا الاول 

شوفتوا تضحية وبذل اكتر من كده ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
يارب تتدبسوا تدبيسة محترمة


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

خلاص طالما ان انتى الكبيرة 
يبقى انتى اللى تاخدى دوركى الاول 
بس اوعى تنسينى بعد ما تاخدى دوركى 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

هو ايه ده دورك ودورك هى جمعية وله طابور فى فرن العيش​


----------



## lovebjw (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ههههههههههههه
ياريت تبقى فرن بس اهم حاجة اتجوز بسرعة 
هههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
اموت واعرف ايه سر حبه السريع ده فى الجواز


----------



## nana25 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

أنا هوريكوا صورة اللمض مع عروسته دلوقتى​


----------



## nana25 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

وفى حلقتنا النهارده من برنامج نانا شو جاتلى جوابات كتير جدا بيطلبوا منى انهم يشتركوا فى الكورال ده

اللى عايز يشترك يترك اسمه وسنه والبوبى بتاعه على الباب ويدخل برجله اليمين

واللى حاسس ان صوته حلو يسمعنا صويته هههههههههههه

يلا مين هيبتدى ويشترك​


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*




nana25 قال:


> أنا هوريكوا صورة اللمض مع عروسته دلوقتى​



فين فين فين 
عارفة لو طلعت وحشة يا نانا هتشوفى صورتكى انتى وعريسكى انا بقولكى اهو من الاول 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

أنا أقدر برضه يا باسم احط صورة غير صورتك ​ 
يا ابنى دى تبقى تزوير فى خلق رسمية ​ 
على العموم صورتك تحت اهيه​ 








اولا دى صورتك التخطيطية يعنى قبل الزواج ​ 






​ 
















*أما دى صورتك الفعلية يعنى بعد الزواج *​ 





​ 


أما جمال جدا ههههههههههه​ 
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## lovebjw (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا نانا نقدر نقول بتعلنى الحرب على يعنى يا نانا 
بس انا متاكد ان انا ومراتى مش هيجلنا حالة صرع لم نتجوز 
هههههههههههههه
واستنى على بكرة هانزل موضوع خاص عليكى انتى وزوج المستقبل يا قمر ة


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
وقعوا فى بعض
انا معاك يابسومة ياقمر 
ههههههههههههههههه
اخيرا فشيت غلي


----------



## nana25 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى يا نانا نقدر نقول بتعلنى الحرب على يعنى يا نانا
> بس انا متاكد ان انا ومراتى مش هيجلنا حالة صرع لم نتجوز
> هههههههههههههه
> واستنى على بكرة هانزل موضوع خاص عليكى انتى وزوج المستقبل يا قمر ة


 
ماشى يا لمض لما نشوف ايه الموضوع ده اللى يستحق انه يتكتب عليا 

وبرضه اخدنا بركة​


----------



## nana25 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*



crazy_girl قال:


> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> وقعوا فى بعض
> انا معاك يابسومة ياقمر
> ههههههههههههههههه
> اخيرا فشيت غلي


 
كده يا شرين يا حبيبتى تبعينى وتبقى مع الواد لمض 

خلاص انا مش هكلمك تانى انا زعلت منك 

اخدنا بركة الخصام​


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مانتى اللى بعتيني الاول
ماليش دعوة هه


----------



## nana25 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

انا عمرى ما ابيعك يا شرين وانت عارفه كده كويس

فى دخلاء فى النصف ما بينا عايزين يفرقونا​


----------



## crazy_girl (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

انتى اللى عاونتيهم الاول


----------



## lovebjw (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

احم احم 
انا هنا 
بتكلمو على من وراء ضهرى وتقولو على دخلاء 
ماشى يا نانا 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حد يقدر يقول كدة
انت مش دخلاء؟
لانك مدخلتش من الباب انت نطيت من الشباك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى يا نانا نقدر نقول بتعلنى الحرب على يعنى يا نانا
> بس انا متاكد ان انا ومراتى مش هيجلنا حالة صرع لم نتجوز
> هههههههههههههه
> واستنى على بكرة هانزل موضوع خاص عليكى انتى وزوج المستقبل يا قمر ة


 
حرب ايه يا ابنى اللى انت بتتكلم عليها هى كانت حرب فيتنام وله فيتصاحى ههههههه

قولى هنا فين الموضوع ده اللى قولت هتنزله النهارده علشانى 

اكيد هربت علشان مش عارف تعمل اى حاجه على العموم هديلك فرصه تنيه اطبخلك فيها باميه قصدى هديلك فرصه علشان تنزل الموضوع ليا ورينا شطارتك يا لمض هههههههههههه

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك بالموضوع الجديد اللى لسة هتنزله​


----------



## lovebjw (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

هههههههههههه
صدقينى انا جيت انزل موضوع جديد باظ مش عارف ليه 
بس انشالله بكرة هانزله عشان انا تعبان اوى انهاردة


----------



## crazy_girl (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

سلامتك ياقمر
ان شاالله اللى عايزك تنزل الموضوع
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعد الشر عليك
الف سلامة


----------



## nana25 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههه
> صدقينى انا جيت انزل موضوع جديد باظ مش عارف ليه
> بس انشالله بكرة هانزله عشان انا تعبان اوى انهاردة



ايه ده سلامتك الف سلامه يا لمض بجد زعلت قوى عليك ده انت كنت كويس معلش كلنا لها

خلاص لما تخف انشاء الله وتنزل الموضوع هبقى اتلامض معاك تانى

يلا خد هدنه منى دلوقتى 

اخدنا بركة عدم تنزيل الموضوع دلوقتى ههههههههههه​


----------



## nana25 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*



crazy_girl قال:


> سلامتك ياقمر
> ان شاالله اللى عايزك تنزل الموضوع
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بعد الشر عليك
> الف سلامة


 
كده يا شرين خلاص انا مش هكلمك تانى انا زعلانه منك جدا

مش عايزه منك بركه دلوقتى كفاية اللى عندى​


----------



## crazy_girl (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يابت بهزر هو انا اقدر ازعلك ولا ازعل منك ياهناء يانصي التانى
بس اهه نحايله لحسن يتفرس
ال تعبان ال


----------



## nana25 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ماشى يا شرين خلاص مش زعلانه منك 

ورجعنا ناخد بركه منك تانى ههههههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياختى كميلة
عارفة يابت هاقولك على سر انا هانزلكوا موضوع قنبلة بجد علشان خاطر عيونك بس مش هاقولك عليه من كدة
وهاعل عنه قبل نزوله


----------



## nana25 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

ماشى يا شرين وانا مستنيه القنبلة لما تنفجر هههههههههههههه

اخدنا بركة القنبلة​


----------



## crazy_girl (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أدخل واتفرج على الكورال ..... هههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمة ياقمر


----------

